# Performance parts



## goose21 (Feb 28, 2005)

i am looking for the shotgun speedloaders that i see all the pros using in competition. can anyone give me any links to them. also im looking for a high quality magazine extension tube. one wear the spring will actually kick out all of the shells. the magazine extension i preferably want to be a 10 round one.
thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What would that be legal for?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Spring snow goose hunting and competition.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Check @ www.brownells.com


----------

